# Canot make up my mind, thoughts?



## jimi (4 Sep 2019)

Hi All,

I currently have a Fluval 305 but no matter what I do, when I shake it, it leaks. This cannot be normal. I have replaced the gasket and lubed it up and all sorts but the lid just will not stay watertight. 

As soon as I shale it to remove any air after turning it back on, it leaks out of the sides. I have also really pushed it down as people have mentioned but this hasn't sorted it. 

It doesn't leak when it is just sitting there but it really worries me. 

So I am looking to get another. I was tempted to go back to Ehiem which I had before but like has been said on another post, things have changed a lot in the last 10 years. 

I don't mind buying second hand as long as its fairly new. So any filter recommendations for a planted Roma 200?


----------



## SRP3006 (4 Sep 2019)

I have a fluval fx6 and a 306 and have never had any problems with them leaking, granted I don't shake them so I don't know if they would if I did.

Out of interest why do you shake your filter? Does the primer and the filter running for a short period of time not remove all the air? 

I recently purchased a second hand eheim pro 3 2180 and it's still in the garage due to a leak, the one and only time I will buy a second hand filter. 

I know new doesn't guarantee leak free but there are options to sort it.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Sep 2019)

Hi all, 





jimi said:


> I was tempted to go back to Ehiem which I had before but like has been said on another post, things have changed a lot in the last 10 years. I don't mind buying second hand as long as its fairly new.


I use second hand Eheim filters, mainly because you can get the parts for them.

I still like the <"Classics"> (250/2213 etc.) and the <"eXperience series"> (250/2224 etc.). I'm less keen on the <"Ecco Pro"> range.

I don't like filters that have too many moving bits or electronics etc., but it is worth getting the double taps. Some of the Classics I've owned for ~20 years and they were pre-owned when I got them, I'm not sure that the new ones will last that long.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jimi (4 Sep 2019)

SRP3006 said:


> Out of interest why do you shake your filter? Does the primer and the filter running for a short period of time not remove all the air?



Nope, in fact I have to take the pipes out, fill it up, then put the pipes back in and prime. Its then when I shake it water comes out the side. 

If I dont do that, I could be priming for hours and it wouldn't pull the air out. It must be drawing air in from where it comes out when I shake it.


----------



## dean (4 Sep 2019)

It’s possible that there is a manufacturing error on yours, if the filter is turned off does it leak ? 

You shouldn’t need to shake it, are you pipes kinked or looped lower than the filter outlet? This will stop air from passing out, you should make the pipes as short as possible so there are no loops, I’m sure the longer the pipes are they reduce the flow 

do you have the baskets and media in the right way ? 

I’ve moved away from externals as I think that they are a pain in the behind, even with double taps they are still awkward to maintain 

I now use trickle towers on my fish only tanks and a home made internal on my planted tank that consists of a black acrylic box filled with foam above an eheim 3000+ pump, similar to the intank jewel filters but with no partitions to allow for the big pump 

It works brilliantly plus I have a superb flow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

